# Upgraded Metal Oil Pan



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone done any research to see if there’s a upgrade metal pan that would fit the MQB Tiguan? 

I’m fairly new to the MQB engine.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Has anyone done any research to see if there’s a upgrade metal pan that would fit the MQB Tiguan?
> 
> I’m fairly new to the MQB engine.



I've been looking ever since I put a hole in mine in the third week of owning it.
None of them has wowed me enough for me to drop the bucks but I'm leaning toward the Wortec almuminum version for the combination of price and no sealant.


VEC: Mega expensive, and I can't tell if it uses a gasket like the stock pan or you need to apply sealant. It holds and extra liter of oil vs stock. If I understand the description correctly, this pan is machined out of a solid block of metal so it should be stronger than a pressed/molded pan, in theory at least.
https://ve-c.com/webs/VEC VW AUDI EA888 SUPER OIL PAN.html

Wortec: half the price of VEC, states specifically that it uses the factory gasket. Also holds an extra liter of oil vs stock.
https://www.uspmotorsports.com/Wortec-Upgraded-Aluminum-Oil-Pan-Kit-for-VW-Audi-1.8T-and-2.0T.html


Bar-Tek:

Steel: https://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/2-0l-tsi-steel-oil-pan Stock volume and requires sealant instead of using a gasket

Aluminum: https://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/20l-tsi-aluminium-oil-pan Much larger pan volume-wise than stock, they include spacers to make the bottom skirt fit with the taller pan installed.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

gerardrjj said:


> I've been looking ever since I put a hole in mine in the third week of owning it.
> None of them has wowed me enough for me to drop the bucks but I'm leaning toward the Wortec almuminum version for the combination of price and no sealant.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I can’t believe the VEC is $900 bucks. 

I believing having the stock gasket is the way to go. I might have to looking into the Wortec.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Has anyone done any research to see if there’s a upgrade metal pan that would fit the MQB Tiguan?
> 
> I’m fairly new to the MQB engine.


Have you guys considered a metal skid plate?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

KurtCav said:


> Have you guys considered a metal skid plate?


Yes, but I've not yet found one that fits the Tig MQB. The oil pan is shared with several other vehicles like Audi so they are at least somewhat avilable but the body panels are not interchangeable

I'd like to have both be metal, the pan and "skid plate" but can't locate any plates for the MQB Tiguan yet. I do have on on my Golf


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> ....I’m fairly new to the MQB engine.


MQB does not define an engine and MQB based vehicles use many different engines.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

gerardrjj said:


> I've been looking ever since I put a hole in mine in the third week of owning it.


How did you do that?

Also I'd lean towards getting a skidplate instead of changing the pan to something stronger. The part of the block that the pan bolts to is aluminum. So if you hit the steel pan with any force you are going to destroy that aluminum part instead of just the plastic pan.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

EPilot said:


> How did you do that?
> 
> Also I'd lean towards getting a skidplate instead of changing the pan to something stronger. The part of the block that the pan bolts to is aluminum. So if you hit the steel pan with any force you are going to destroy that aluminum part instead of just the plastic pan.


Not to mention with a streel pan you're going to hold more heat in the motor and essentially keep the oil hotter then it is already. So you could potentially cook a turbo because the oil can't cool down fast enough.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Not to mention with a streel pan you're going to hold more heat in the motor and essentially keep the oil hotter then it is already. So you could potentially cook a turbo because the oil can't cool down fast enough.


So, you slept thru your college thermodynamics lectures..... Question: which transfers more heat, the surface of a plastic pan or a steel pan?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

EPilot said:


> How did you do that?
> 
> Also I'd lean towards getting a skidplate instead of changing the pan to something stronger. The part of the block that the pan bolts to is aluminum. So if you hit the steel pan with any force you are going to destroy that aluminum part instead of just the plastic pan.


I was in some fairly severe off-road conditions and ran into a rock that was in front of me while I was looking out the side window trying to avoid one along side of me. The rock in front was in just the perfect place and perfect height to crack the pan. I patched it with some SteelStk epoxy putty, filled up with oil and drove out.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

The composite skid plate (it really is a skid plate, made of GFRP, not just a cover) that comes on the AllTrack fits the Tiguan as well. You just need the plate and the two supports.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

alucinari said:


> The composite skid plate (it really is a skid plate, made of GFRP, not just a cover) that comes on the AllTrack fits the Tiguan as well. You just need the plate and the two supports.


Anyone have the part numbers for this set up? 
I assume it’s this kit.

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/vw-skid-plate-kit-genuine-audi-vw-kit

I also bought the Wortec pan since it was on sale. I’ll let you guys know what’s up.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Anyone have the part numbers for this set up?
> I assume it’s this kit.
> 
> https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/vw-skid-plate-kit-genuine-audi-vw-kit
> ...


You need the following parts:

"underrun bar" - QTY 1 - 5QF 825 902 A
"hexagon socket head panel bolt	5X16" - QTY 7 - N 909 747 01
"hex collared bolt M8X25" - QTY 7 - N 019 530 7
"bracket mount for underrun bar" - QTY 1 - 5Q0 825 921
"bracket mount for underrun bar" - QTY 1 - 5Q0 825 922 A 
"socket head bolt with inner multipoint head (kombi) M8X30-S1-L" - QTY 2 - N 105 747 02


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

gerardrjj said:


> I was in some fairly severe off-road conditions and ran into a rock that was in front of me while I was looking out the side window trying to avoid one along side of me. The rock in front was in just the perfect place and perfect height to crack the pan. I patched it with some SteelStk epoxy putty, filled up with oil and drove out.


Were you intentionally looking for severely rugged terrain or did you find yourself there unexpectedly? Don't take this harshly (not intended that way at all) but the Tiguan is not at the top of my list of vehicles I would take "off-roading". That's what I had my modified and tough Jeep CJ for years ago.


----------

